# Bike rally. Faro July



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello all.

The annual rally is scheduled for the 18th July.

I've checked the club website and anything related that I could find on the net but can't find anything confirming whether it's still on.

Is there anyone with some local knowledge who could help please?

I know we're subject to the borders opening on 1st July, but I'd be grateful for any information.
Thanks


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

DUE TO COVID-19, THERE WILL BE NO FARO CONCENTRATION IN 2020 (that's bike rally to you)
They hope to do the next one in 2021.

With added subtitles


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

That makes sense and is what I expected. Oh well, perhaps next year.

Thanks for your help.


----------

